# who is the greatest LHW ever



## #SamboRambo# (Feb 10, 2008)

who do you think is the greatest light heavyweight fighter of all time?

personally i like wanderlei silva....he is most exciting fighter ever to watch and the absolute epitome of a warrior...he'd fight anybody at any size and never goes into a fight looking to stall...he's also accomplished a lot in his career


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

for me it's chuck liddell, i think if he can beat shogun and then go on to beat rampage then he'd have accomplished everything but even as it stands now he owns


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

In all of MMA? Well Wandy's run in PRIDE with the MW belt for nearly 6 years is pretty impressive. And only loss 3 times in that whole run(Not counting loss to Henderson since that ended it), one against Hunt that was obviously not for the belt, Arona in the 2005 MW GP, and then to Cro Cop in the OP GP in 2006.


----------



## TheEvilGoat (Dec 22, 2007)

I dont even know why I am posting in this tread, cuz I am most likely going to get flamed out the ass, but I gotta go with my favorite fighter of all time......

TITO ORTIZ


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva

I don't blame you for picking Tito, he was the man back in the day, lately he's been shitting the bed though.


----------



## #SamboRambo# (Feb 10, 2008)

silvawand said:


> Wanderlei Silva
> 
> I don't blame you for picking Tito, he was the man back in the day, *lately he's been shitting the bed though*.


LOL you summed that up well


----------



## TheEvilGoat (Dec 22, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Wanderlei Silva
> 
> I don't blame you for picking Tito, he was the man back in the day, lately he's been shitting the bed though.


Speaking of Wanerlei, I would love to see Ortiz vs. Silva 2.


----------



## #SamboRambo# (Feb 10, 2008)

TheEvilGoat said:


> Speaking of Wanerlei, I would love to see Ortiz vs. Silva 2.


id love to see wand avenge that loss and i think he would win but i dont think it would be easy


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Shamrock.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bas Rutten


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

bas.... Bas..... BAAAAAS

But seriously, It's close between WAND and Chuck, as much as I can't stand him. They are the only ones with a lot of history behind them. But, sadly, they're goin' downhill now.

I'm thinking that Rampage might capture this title in te future.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Am guna have to go with Tito, he was my first mma hero. Just ashame he has lost it all now.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Rashad Evans.




...




I'm not joking....





Ok maybe I am....




THE ICEMAN OF COURSE!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wanderlei, Frank Shamrock, Liddell. I want to add Shogun to that list but he's just too young as of right now. I also think Rampage will go down as one of the greatest LHW's ever


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

How about putting this up as a poll, I think the clear favorites so far are Tito, Chuck, Frank Shamrock, Wanderlei, and a few others who belong in the conversation but won't win like Rampage and Bas.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Wand and Chuck are equal. They're like fire and ice. No one can say that fire is greater than ice or that ice is greater than fire.


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

iceman


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Shit actually, Wanderlei was the first to come to mind but I got a couple reminders. I'd go with Wanderlei Silva, Frank Shamrock, and Bas Rutten.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

#SamboRambo# said:


> who do you think is the greatest light heavyweight fighter of all time?


If ur usng da words "of all time" I dnt thnk this question can really b answrd until these fighters careers r over n u can look bak at wat they accomplishd..


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck and Wandy are a tie.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought Frank Shamrock is a middle weight? 

Wanderlei is obviously up there, and close to it would also be Shogun and Liddell. Some fighters had the chance but got screwed over or unlucky(Little Nog for example)


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Gotta go with Wand. Iceman is up there for sure.

And as much as i love shogun..he's gonna lose to liddel, bad match up for him.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Everyone knows im gonna say Chuck but actually im gonna say Chuck and Wandy = Tie for now unless Chuck destroys Shogun then im gonna say Chuck for sure.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I thought Frank Shamrock is a middle weight?
> 
> Wanderlei is obviously up there, and close to it would also be Shogun and Liddell. Some fighters had the chance but got screwed over or unlucky(Little Nog for example)


The middleweight division back then was the 200-pound division, the equivalent of the current LHW division.

I'd have to go with Frank Shamrock, then Bas Rutten, Wanderlei, Lidell and Tito.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Gots to be the ice man, I think his win over wandy is the tiebreaker.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It has to be either Chuck or Wanderlei. If Chuck beats Shogun maybe he'll creep up to that #1 of all time spot.

Until then, Wes Combs.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> Gots to be the ice man, I think his win over wandy is the tiebreaker.


That was wandys first UFC fight in a looong time. 

Wandy for sure!


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

id say bas right now because all the other fighters being discussed are still fighting


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It's a tie between Chuckerlei Liddelva and Wanderchuck Silvell


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

I would say right now its Chuck..i could have chosen Tito or Wandy but chuck beat the two of them..so my vote if definitely for Liddell..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I think you have to give it to Liddell, because of the success he had against quality competition. 

A lot of people will jump up and say he was overrated, or that he fought guys who were good matchups for him. But look at his list — he's beaten Coutute, Silva, Ortiz, Sobral, Randleman, Mezger. Belfort, Monson, Overeem and Horn. Most of these guys were at the peaks of their powers at the time.

He also finished most of those guys, which is important as well.

Ortiz, in hindsight, isn't as impressive because his championship wins came against Sinosic (now 8-11-2), Tanner (a middleweight), Mezger (was sick), Matyushenko (very short notice), Ken Shamrock more than 10 years his senior), Bohlander (another middelweight) and Cote (yet another middleweight).

Couture's two knockout losses to Liddell keep him oout of the top spot, along with the fact he fought most of his career at heavyweight.

As for Silva, he has two impressive performances against Rampage, and those count for a lot. But many of his fights were against badly outmached Japanese opponents who had no business being in the ring with him. Sure, he beat on Saku repeatedly, but only the first fight counts for much. 
If he he had a few more wins against high-profile guys, then he'd be on top

It's possible Rampage himself is well on his way to being the best of all time, but he's not there yet. Knocking out Liddell sure didn't hurt, though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock.


I was thinking that, too, but I've alwasys considered Frank a middleweight fighter, even though the class went up higher than 185 back then.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

If you consider him a a LHW or not... Randy Coture. 
Vernon white running a close second. that was a joke but I watched the fight against chuck lidell recently man that guy is tough for hanging in there.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*......*

Frank Shamrock and Bas Rutten....I've always been partial to Tito but his resume isn't that great. Think it's more his charisma than his fighting that made me a fan. Silva had a very VERY impressive run, BUT I've always viewed him AND Chuck as being too one dimensional. To me to be the greatest at a weight class you have to excel at both stand up and ground game.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Shamrock's basically a MW, but one of the main reasons why I picked him was because he was a MW fighting LHW's. He was the smaller guy, and he beat guys like Ortiz. Hell, he even fought Enson Inoue, and knocked him out, so I had to give Frankie the nod. Him being my all-time favorite helps, too.

Bas is another guy who deserves mention, since he's one of the greatest fighters of all-time, not to mention he's awesome and stuff. Easily the best striker MMA has ever seen, and a guy who learned from his mistakes. Yeah, Bas rules.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frank Shamrock, Wanderlei, and Chuck are the top 3.

I would say there is no guranteed answer. I mean Wanderlei dominated Pride against some much smaller fighters. Liddell had a short run of dominance in UFC but his opponents were all good matchups for him. Frank was much smaller than his opponents and wrecked them but the talent level when he was fighting was lower than it is now.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Frank Shamrock, Wanderlei, and Chuck are the top 3.
> 
> I would say there is no guranteed answer. I mean Wanderlei dominated Pride against some much smaller fighters. Liddell had a short run of dominance in UFC but his opponents were all good matchups for him. Frank was much smaller than his opponents and wrecked them but the talent level when he was fighting was lower than it is now.


No Bas and Bas beat Frank? Well it was Pan Crease but still.

Update....After looking over they're complete careers I see Bas and Frank have both defeated eachother. I think they match up as the top two.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Can we please get this thread modded into Poll form just so its alittle easier to get an accurate reading hear?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im sorry, but any answer other than Chuck Liddell is wrong!!

LMAO at the Frank Shamrock answers. He is younger than Chuck and wouldnt DARE step in teh cage with him. Chuck would KO Frank quickly. Chuck has more solid wins and would tear Frank up.

Wanderlei was a good choice until Chuck proved his superiority when they recently faught.

Tito was a great champion, but got schooled both times he faught Liddell.

Randy is another choice, but getting KO's twice by Liddell also hurts him.

So like I said in the begining, the only answer is Chuck. Its not even debatable anymore.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

JDUN Let me point out some problems in your post.

Frank has challenged Chuck to a fight numerous times and there has never been a response so I do think he would dare to step into a cage with him.

You saying Chuck would KO him quick is just speculation there is no facts to back that up.

Wanderlei isn't in his prime anymore and neither is Chuck so beating Wanderlei past his prime doesn't make Chuck the greatest LHW of all time.

Couture shouldn't even be mentioned without the losses to Chuck since he has two major wins one against Tito and one against Chuck and thats basically it.

Tito had a dominate career but has lost to both Frank and Chuck in his prime.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> JDUN Let me point out some problems in your post.
> 
> Frank has challenged Chuck to a fight numerous times and there has never been a response so I do think he would dare to step into a cage with him.
> 
> ...


Pfff, you think Frank could beat Chuck?? Honestly?? 

What makes you say Wanderlei isnt in his prime anymore?? Why cuz he lost some fights. Ever think it was because he faught some tough guys and got beat?? 

I personally think both Chuck and Wand are still in their primes. But even if they arent, Chuck still won the fight. So you would have to put him ahead of Wand.

Chuck has the most solid wins of any other LHW. Therefore he is #1.

Tito, Wand, and Shamrock arent even close when it comes to big wins.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lol @ the Frank Shamrock replies

I'd have to go with Chuck Liddell (with Wandy a close second)....look at who he's beat:

Couture twice, Tito twice (both times finished faster than Frank did), Babalu twice, Vitor, Kevin Randleman, Alistair Overeem, and Wanderlei Silva....

someone plz exlain to me how Frank fought that kind of competition and was more successful than Chuck as the 205 champ :confused02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No but I think he could've if he was the fighter he was in 2000. Also I didn't think Forrest could've beaten Shogun in the fashion he did you can't base records on who you think would beat other guys.

I don't think Wanderlei is in his prime anymore because he has looked good in one fight since 2005 and that was against Fujita.

No just because Chuck beat Wandy doesn't mean he ranks ahead of him. Beating a fighter doesn't rank you ahead of him.

Are you joking. Look at their records. Wanderlei has as many big wins as Chuck.

Also Frank retired at the top of his career so he wouldn't have the same number of big wins but his small sample size is far better than any sample you can find in Liddell's career.

You can't pick a clear cut #1 in the LHW divison right now.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frank beat Horn, Tito, and Igor all wins that would go up there with any of Chuck's wins. Kevin Jackson is just as good as Randleman if not better he just left MMA. And he completly trashed the one non quality win he has in UFC.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Pfff, you think Frank could beat Chuck?? Honestly??


Frank's stand-up is way better than Liddell's, and also, his chin is rock solid. I'd say that he has a good chance.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Also Frank retired at the top of his career so he wouldn't have the same number of big wins but his small sample size is far better than any sample you can find in Liddell's career.


this doesn't mean you can extrapolate this into him being the best LHW ever...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank's stand-up is way better than Liddell's, and also, his chin is rock solid. I'd say that he has a good chance.


Are you kidding me?? Frank has better standup than Chuck?? That is the stupidest thing you have ever said. Look at the resume's of each fighter. Chuck has knocked out EVERYONE who is ANYONE in MMA. Frank?? Not so much.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why not when you include his Pancrease Career fighting guys much bigger than himself. Why can't Frank Shamrock be the #1 LHW. Chuck and Wanderlei never dominated the way Frank did considering he didn't need size or KO Power he was just that much better than quality opponents.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> lol @ the Frank Shamrock replies
> 
> I'd have to go with Chuck Liddell (with Wandy a close second)....look at who he's beat:
> 
> ...


I think it's a fair comparison and I have Frank with the nod because of the fact that he's more well rounded.

Igor Zinoviev, Tito Ortiz, Phil Baroni, Jeremy Horn (who beat Lidell), Yuki Kondo, and Cesar Gracie. I don't see this as a bad resume. Too bad Frank's problems with UFC has put a stop sign in front of even more high profile guys.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank's stand-up is really, really solid, actually. He uses leg-kicks, mixes up his shots, throws nice combos, and avoids getting hit. He's way more technical. I don't see how it's dumb to say that.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Are you kidding me?? Frank has better standup than Chuck?? That is the stupidest thing you have ever said. Look at the resume's of each fighter. Chuck has knocked out EVERYONE who is ANYONE in MMA. Frank?? Not so much.


Frank's stand up is much more techinical than Chuck's. Look at Chuck vs Couture 1 you can beat Chuck by being just more techinical than him.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Are you kidding me?? Frank has better standup than Chuck?? That is the stupidest thing you have ever said. Look at the resume's of each fighter. Chuck has knocked out EVERYONE who is ANYONE in MMA. Frank?? Not so much.


So Rampage is noone? Silva is noone? I don't recall KO's in those fights.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank's stand-up is really, really solid, actually. He uses leg-kicks, mixes up his shots, throws nice combos, and avoids getting hit. He's way more technical. I don't see how it's dumb to say that.


13 TKO of KO's for Liddell. 3 for Frank. Chuck has faught much better competition and still has more stoppages. Franks really a MW. He couldnt strike with Chuck, im sorry he couldnt. Im not saying he has no striking ablilty. But against a fighter like Chuck he wouldnt have a chance. Phil Baroni is a 5'9 brawler, Chuck is 6'2 and is a much better overall striker than Baroni. He wouldnt be able to do to Chuck what he did to the NYBA.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Are you kidding me?? Frank has better standup than Chuck?? That is the stupidest thing you have ever said. Look at the resume's of each fighter. Chuck has knocked out EVERYONE who is ANYONE in MMA. Frank?? Not so much.


I see Chuck as the stronger puncher but he's wild as ****. Look at Shamrock's fight vs. Baroni. He doesn't have as much power as the wild ass haymakers Chuck throws but then again he doesn't leave himself as open to getting tagged which to me is a plus.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> So Rampage is noone? Silva is noone? I don't recall KO's in those fights.


I obviously didnt mean that literally buddy. I can name 2000 guys Chuck didnt knock out. Naming Rampage and Wand doesn make you intelligent.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> 13 TKO of KO's for Liddell. 3 for Frank. Chuck has faught much better competition and still has more stoppages. Franks really a MW. He couldnt strike with Chuck, im sorry he couldnt. Im not saying he has no striking ablilty. But against a fighter like Chuck he wouldnt have a chance. Phil Baroni is a 5'9 brawler, Chuck is 6'2 and is a much better overall striker than Baroni. He wouldnt be able to do to Chuck what he did to the NYBA.


Frank was definitely more of a mat guy in his earlier years, but upon watching the Baroni fight he can bang with anybody. I definitely think Chuck hits harder but Shamrock is alot more controlled. I jus can't mark out for a wild haymaker throwing guard down strictly stand up guy for #1 light heavy ever.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Frank's stand up is much more techinical than Chuck's. Look at Chuck vs Couture 1 you can beat Chuck by being just more techinical than him.


So Dirty boxing is now considered technical striking??


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> I obviously didnt mean that literally buddy. I can name 2000 guys Chuck didnt knock out. Naming Rampage and Wand doesn make you intelligent.



O.k. so in you typing I'm supposed to be able to acknowledge what you express without you saying it?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> 13 TKO of KO's for Liddell. 3 for Frank. Chuck has faught much better competition and still has more stoppages. Franks really a MW. He couldnt strike with Chuck, im sorry he couldnt. Im not saying he has no striking ablilty. But against a fighter like Chuck he wouldnt have a chance. Phil Baroni is a 5'9 brawler, Chuck is 6'2 and is a much better overall striker than Baroni. He wouldnt be able to do to Chuck what he did to the NYBA.


Frank Shamrock is a much more technical striker, and he uses kicks. I would actually put points on Frank if they were to ever fight (Never goin' to happen, but still). Chuck gets freakin' baffled when his opponent mixes up his offense. Jardine flustered him, and Frank throws much cleaner leg-kicks, not to mention his hands are better than Jardine's.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock is a much more technical striker, and he uses kicks. I would actually put points on Frank if they were to ever fight (Never goin' to happen, but still). Chuck gets freakin' baffled when his opponent mixes up his offense. Jardine flustered him, and Frank throws much cleaner leg-kicks, not to mention his hands are better than Jardine's.


Co-signs. Also what hasn't come into the conversation is Chuck's conditioning or lack there of. If he fought Frank with Frank's all around game Chuck would be doubled over after two rounds. See that bullshit vs. Silva? lmfao


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock is a much more technical striker, and he uses kicks. I would actually put points on Frank if they were to ever fight (Never goin' to happen, but still). Chuck gets freakin' baffled when his opponent mixes up his offense. Jardine flustered him, and Frank throws much cleaner leg-kicks, not to mention his hands are better than Jardine's.


Jardine is a much bigger guy thank Frank. Chuck would be too big and strong for Shamrock.

I agree with you about his leg licks, but he wouldnt be able to stand there and trade with Chuck. Before his fight with Baroni everyone thought that Phil was the better striker. Now after beat the NYBA he suddenly eclipses Chuck Lidell in the striking department.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Chuck beat Randy in their second and third encounter so using that example is kind of flawed.

Frank is alot shorter than Chuck. Chuck would surely use his reach advantage along with his bricks of hands, Frank would be better off taking this fight to the ground IF they ever did fight. If it were just a standup brawl, Frank would get hurt.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Frank is the more technical kickboxer, thanks to Mo Smith. Liddell's fights with Tito, Jardine and Jackson II really don't show his versed game. I'd pick Liddell to win it if the two were to fight, assuming he isn't right hand happy. Liddell's reach and power would give Frank fits and he wouldn't be able to take him down once he got into trouble. Jardine's ugly kicks > little instep. 

So yeah, greatest 205 pounder is Chuck Liddell for me. Only one guy has had Chuck's number and he's flatlined some solid competition. Rampage Jackson and Wanderlei Silva round out to the top three. 

I should consider guys like Frank Shamrock and Sakuraba, but they're night true 205 pound fighters for today's era.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock.


hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Before his fight with Baroni everyone thought that Phil was the better striker. Now after beat the NYBA he suddenly eclipses Chuck Lidell in the striking department.


Not me, I knew Frank Shamrock had better technique. I thought Baroni had more power, though, but that turned out to be false, thankfully. Frank's been a solid striker since 1999, and he's gotten so much better in that department. Hell, he whomped Baroni with 1 freakin' leg, that has to count for something.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't say that Jardine's mixed-up offense is what baffled Chuck, I'd say it was his unorthodox rhythm. The guy actually goblin-dances his opponents into a fear of trading with him. :confused05:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Not me, I knew Frank Shamrock had better technique. I thought Baroni had more power, though, but that turned out to be false, thankfully. Frank's been a solid striker since 1999, and he's gotten so much better in that department. Hell, he whomped Baroni with 1 freakin' leg, that has to count for something.


Baroni is a MW, that win doesn't add to his LHW resume...so yeah, it counts for nothing


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*........*

I seriously jus can't understand why until now in his career Chuck hasn't been exposed badly. He got the win over Silva but honestly you couldn't find a more custom built opponant for Chuck. If I was Chuck I would have retired after that fight cause honestly I can't see things getting any better for him. The LHW title will never rest on Lidell's beer belly again.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> Baroni is a MW, that win doesn't add to his LHW resume...so yeah, it counts for nothing


I wasn't really counting it for that reason, to be honest. Also, I never said that it did add to his LHW resume'. Nice try, though.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I wouldn't say that Jardine's mixed-up offense is what baffled Chuck, I'd say it was his unorthodox rhythm. The guy actually goblin-dances his opponents into a fear of trading with him. :confused05:


I was gonna say Quasimodo, but Goblin is pretty accurate.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> So Dirty boxing is now considered technical striking??


Picking a guy apart in the clinch is techinical yes.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

gibboeng9 said:


> for me it's chuck liddell, i think if he can beat shogun and then go on to beat rampage then he'd have accomplished everything but even as it stands now he owns


chuck will never beat rampage...

its hard to say who the greatest lhw is, since none of them are as dominate in the wieght class as fedor or anderson silva.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> I wasn't really counting it for that reason, to be honest. Also, I never said that it did add to his LHW resume'. Nice try, though.


see thread title


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Picking a guy apart in the clinch is techinical yes.


really? i wouldn't say it is, i mean what so technical about it? thats why its called "dirty boxing"


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*......*

Oh please don't throw Fedor into the mix. Number one the HW division has been almost as horrible as boxing's for years and I've only been impressed by a few names on Fedor's record.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He was talking about the Baroni fight in regard to Frank's stand up not to his LHW resume.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

chilo said:


> really? i wouldn't say it is, i mean what so technical about it? thats why its called "dirty boxing"


What Couture did to Liddell in their first fight was very techinical IMO. Just because it's called dirty boxing doesn't mean it can't be techinical. He picked Liddell apart when they cliched with well placed punches he wasn't just throwing.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Judging by most dominant reign, its arguably Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*.......*



Javelin said:


> Judging by most dominant reign, its arguably Chuck Liddell.


If we're goin' by that I have to say Silva's reign dwarfs Chuck's.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> What Couture did to Liddell in their first fight was very techinical IMO. Just because it's called dirty boxing doesn't mean it can't be techinical. He picked Liddell apart when they cliched with well placed punches he wasn't just throwing.


Dirty boxing is called dirty boxing because it its NOT technical. I didnt come up with the name for it so dint blame me. Its called "dirty" boxing for a reason. If you asked Randy if what he did to Chuck in that fight was technical striking, he would laugh at you.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> If we're goin' by that I have to say Silva's reign dwarfs Chuck's.


Seriously??


Chuck KO'ed Couture twice, beat Tito twice by KO/TKO, beat Sobral twice KO/TKO, also has wins over Randleman and Vitor Belfort -_-

He's beaten 3 guys who have wins over Wanderlei


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> If we're goin' by that I have to say Silva's reign dwarfs Chuck's.


Fighting Japanese tomato cans and losing to Liddell kills Wand. He was a great champion but he is still a distant secoond in this argument.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Seriously??
> 
> 
> Chuck KO'ed Couture twice, beat Tito twice by KO/TKO, beat Sobral twice KO/TKO, also has wins over Randleman and Vitor Belfort -_-
> ...


Add Wanderlei Silva, Guy Mezger and Jeremy Horn to that list as well. This thread has only one answer, its Chuck Liddell. Im far from a Chuck nuthugger and I am saying its him.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Beat Rampage twice, Sakuraba, Dan Henderson, but I was pretty much talking about they're reigns holding the title as far as length.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Javelin said:


> Seriously??
> 
> 
> Chuck KO'ed Couture twice, beat Tito twice by KO/TKO, beat Sobral twice KO/TKO, also has wins over Randleman and Vitor Belfort -_-
> ...


Plus, he beat Wanderlei.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Im far from a Chuck nuthugger and I am saying its him.


You sure?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> Beat Rampage twice, Sakuraba, Dan Henderson, but I was pretty much talking about they're reigns holding the title as far as length.


Good wins but not as good as Chuck's. Throw in the fact that Saku shouldnt be fighting at 205 and the fact that Hendo KO'd him and its not as impressive.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> You sure?


Look at my sig bro!! Do you see Chuck on that list??


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

capt_america said:


> Plus, he beat Wanderlei.


I'm mainly comparing they're reigns while having the title consecutively again. When you say reign I'm thinking title reign. Obviously Chuck proved to be the better man in they're fight even though he ran and was clock watching through round 3. I'm ridin' with Frank and Bas. If you look at title reigns far as holding the title for a lengthy period that's where I saw Silva as superior to Chuck.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Look at my sig bro!! Do you see Chuck on that list??


Are you going to hate Chuck when he brutally KO's Shogun?


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Look at my sig bro!! Do you see Chuck on that list??


Not a paid member maybe that's why I can't see the sigs.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> Not a paid member maybe that's why I can't see the sigs.


you don't need to pay to see other people sigs,there would be not much point if that was the way it is lol..paying to have something others don't have and no one but paying members can see..

Chuck prob is the best, but i still love Wand, the dude is a plain warrior, never whines about injuries and fights with everything he has.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*..........*

For some reason I don't see you're sig sorry man.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

TheEvilGoat said:


> I dont even know why I am posting in this tread, cuz I am most likely going to get flamed out the ass, but I gotta go with my favorite fighter of all time......
> 
> TITO ORTIZ


Stop, we are talking about being the greatest fighter in LHW history, not your favorite guy that DOES NOT stack up to any of the obvious candidates. What reason besides being your favorite fighter makes you believe that he should even be considered?


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*..........*

Even being a Tito fan I gotta agree.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> For some reason I don't see you're sig sorry man.


Do you have sig's turned on? Go to edit options and click the show sigs box.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*..........*

Thank you man I appreciate it. I came here from boxing scene where I mainly was just in the MMA forums. The MMA boards were too inactive though so I came here. Appreciate the help.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

i still have to go with wand on this one. chuck is bad to the bone don't get me wrong, he's a very close second in my book, and can easily be number one with another good run, but look at wand's record. he destroyed sakuraba 3 times(who had wins over several much bigger opponents, so don't give me the "but he's technically not a lhw") he obliterated rampage twice(who ko'd chuck with how many punches?:confused02 he's got one of the best ko percentages, longest reigns, won a grand prix during that reign, had close fights with two dominant hw's(hunt, and cro cop 1) and even got a tko on fujita! not to mention all the guys he smoked in vale tudo- i am however, an unabashed wand nuthugger so feel free to fire with both barrels chuck guys :thumb02:


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*........*

I hate the well technically he's not a.....posts. If he's fighting in that division that's what the fighter is at that point and time.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> I hate the well technically he's not a.....posts. If he's fighting in that division that's what the fighter is at that point and time.


Thats true. But does Machida really getting that much credit for beating a fat BJ?? Crocop doesnt get too much credit for beating Wand. Fedor doesnt get any credit for beating Lindland. And so on.......


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*........*

Maybe from others but I give credit where it's due. To me if a guy wants to use weight class as an excuse stick to the weight you're comfortable in. Lindland was actually one of the Fedor fights I was impressed with and honestly there were few but that's another topic all together.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

Chuck and Frank are a tie....People don't give Frank the credit he deserves:thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> Maybe from others but I give credit where it's due. To me if a guy wants to use weight class as an excuse stick to the weight you're comfortable in. Lindland was actually one of the Fedor fights I was impressed with and honestly there were few but that's another topic all together.


Uh oh!! Dont tell me ur not impressed with Fedor!! This is a very touchy subject with me.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Uh oh!! Dont tell me ur not impressed with Fedor!! This is a very touchy subject with me.


Touchy or not it's just my opinion. Not so much cause of Fedor as oppose to the talent and skill level I feel is around with his fellow HW's.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Maybe from others but I give credit where it's due. To me if a guy wants to use weight class as an excuse stick to the weight you're comfortable in. Lindland was actually one of the Fedor fights I was impressed with and honestly there were few but that's another topic all together.


Did you see his fights with Nogueira? That's the best Fedor has ever looked.

I wouldn't mind if you made that topic, as it could generate some nice discussion.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> I see Chuck as the stronger puncher but he's wild as ****. Look at Shamrock's fight vs. Baroni. He doesn't have as much power as the wild ass haymakers Chuck throws but then again he doesn't leave himself as open to getting tagged which to me is a plus.


Are you trying to compare Baroni to Liddell? Frank beating Baroni means nothing when talking about Frank/Liddell. Also, Chuck doesn't throw THAT wild of punches, he has an unorthadox style but its not that wild. Shogun is wild...even Wanderlei...Chuck is a counter puncher. As far as you saying he throws wild ass haymakers.... Really? Have you ever seen a REAL haymaker?


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*..........*

Wasn't comparing Baroni to Lidell just the fact that Frank obviously has improved his stand up immensly. Yes look at the wild punches Chuck threw in the Silva fight. He leaves himself so wide open too bad Silva's got them stubby ass arms lol


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> Touchy or not it's just my opinion. Not so much cause of Fedor as oppose to the talent and skill level I feel is around with his fellow HW's.


How many Fedor fights have you seen? Did you see his first 5 or 6 fights in Pride?


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Damone said:


> Did you see his fights with Nogueira? That's the best Fedor has ever looked.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if you made that topic, as it could generate some nice discussion.



Check the general MMA discussion.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone, on your comment about Chuck KO'ing Shogun brutally. When was the last time Chuck brutally KO'd someone?? I believe it was the 3rd fight with Randy. Shogun hasnt been KO'd in his career and he wont get stopped by Chuck. If he losses it will be a decision.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

liddell & Wand


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Damone, on your comment about Chuck KO'ing Shogun brutally. When was the last time Chuck brutally KO'd someone?? I believe it was the 3rd fight with Randy. Shogun hasnt been KO'd in his career and he wont get stopped by Chuck. If he losses it will be a decision.


His KO of Babalu was pretty rough, too. He knocked him so silly he tried to grapple Big John.

If the Shogun who fought Forrest gets in there with Chuck, he's in biiiiiiig trouble. Forrest tagged him a bunch of times, and Chuck has more power.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Screwaside said:


> Wasn't comparing Baroni to Lidell just the fact that Frank obviously has improved his stand up immensly. Yes look at the wild punches Chuck threw in the Silva fight. He leaves himself so wide open too bad Silva's got them stubby ass arms lol


I'll give it to you when you say that he leaves himself open but in my opinion he is still not that wild, he's more, for lack of a better way of putting it...a little on the edge!
As far as the Silva fight, you can afford to punch in flurrys without putting your hands back up when you have a guy against the fence with no ability to even reach you. I think the reach played into the way Chuck combo'd on Wanderlei. :thumb02:


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> I'll give it to you when you say that he leaves himself open but in my opinion he is still not that wild, he's more, for lack of a better way of putting it...a little on the edge!
> As far as the Silva fight, you can afford to punch in flurrys without putting your hands back up when you have a guy against the fence with no ability to even reach you. I think the reach played into the way Chuck combo'd on Wanderlei. :thumb02:


Agreed but Chuck's conditioning was still shit


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wand, chuck and tito..

i cant decide out of them three but ill tell you now that rampage will be the best of all time in a few years.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*.........*

I love Tito but gettin' ko'd twice by Chuck doesn't help his case.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

I think a matchup of frank shamrock and chuck Frank takes that fight 4 out of 5 times. Frank is one of the most underated fighters of all time.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

mlzybaby said:


> I think a matchup of frank shamrock and chuck Frank takes that fight 4 out of 5 times. Frank is one of the most underated fighters of all time.


CO-SIGNS


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree, Frank ftfw.


Also Rampage could be headed there... and IDK but I have a feeling Forresst will lose his "TUF noob" title very soon.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Lyoto Machida.........eventually






right now its Chuck and Wand, i like Chuck a bit more so im gonna say Chuck


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

With all the dust in the air opening this thread even the dinosaurs are wondering why you bumped this thread up. :thumb02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

if he beats Rashad and Page he starts making his case IMO


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Chuck


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

1. Chuck Liddell - The legendary counter-striker with amazing take down defense. He's number one for more than just his 7 fight win streak ended all fights by ko/tko. More than just his 4 title defenses. It's because he has beaten the best of the best in the world. Jeff Monson, Kevin Randleman, Guy Mezger, Murilo Bustamante, Vitor Belfort, Babalu, Alistair Overeem, Tito Ortiz, Vernon White, Randy Couture, Jeremy Horn and Wanderlei Silva. He beat an entire generation of the worlds best fighters, and he did it with a very exciting style which lead maybe knockouts. 

2. Wanderlei Silva - Where to start, oh lets say when a 23 year old kid lost a decision to tito ortiz. Out of his next 17 fights only 4 were not ended via ko/tko, and not one of those fighters tasted victory over him. He goes on to win and defend the pride middle weight belt 4 times and win the 2003 pride grand prix. 

3. Frank Shamrock - 12 fights over 9 years, undefeated while beating the who's who in the UFC. Retired with the title after tkoing tito ortiz and defending his title for the 4th time.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

1. Randy
2. Forrest
3. Wandy

Why? Heart, humility, explosiveness, winning your first title at the age of 39?!?!?!?! unbelievable striking esp in Wandy's case, and I loves me some dirty boxing.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Its really close for me between Wanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell, im biased so ill say Wand, a champ for 6 years, grand prix winner, total badass, but in all reality its probably more of a tie in my eyes.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Got to go with The Iceman. The Light Heavyweight division was forced to evolve and step up their game during his reign.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

I will have to go with Rampage. In the last 8 years hes only lost 4 times to 3 different top notch (at the time) fighters (wandy,shogun,forrest). He has since avenged his losses to wanderlei. I think he would mop the floor with shogun now if he hasnt stepped up his game but thats a different story. Rampage is the only guy to beat Chuck twice and in impressive fashion. I see rampage being at top of the LHW division for at least the next 5 years.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

It's definitely between Liddell and Silva, but they are both past their prime and not at the top of their game anymore, so I doubt they will stay the "greatest LHW ever" for long.

Really you can't even ask who is the greatest LHW ever because MMA is too new... it's better to say who is the best LHW so far.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Rashad Evans is the best. He is just the best. Yah he just got the belt but he is still a better fighter than anyone at LHW


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

mlzybaby said:


> I think a matchup of frank shamrock and chuck Frank takes that fight 4 out of 5 times. Frank is one of the most underated fighters of all time.



i really dont think so . at all ...





mwhite18 said:


> I will have to go with Rampage. In the last 8 years hes only lost 4 times to 3 different top notch (at the time) fighters (wandy,shogun,forrest). He has since avenged his losses to wanderlei. I think he would mop the floor with shogun now if he hasnt stepped up his game but thats a different story. Rampage is the only guy to beat Chuck twice and in impressive fashion. I see rampage being at top of the LHW division for at least the next 5 years.



i agree . i think page is prlly the strongest and hardest hitting lhws .he will be a force for a longggg time .




steveo412 said:


> Rashad Evans is the best. He is just the best. Yah he just got the belt but he is still a better fighter than anyone at LHW


...untill he fights machida , rampage , and a few others i think your reaching abit .





.....and liddel is the man . best resume against the best compition . wand is up there , but i dont think wand dominated against as top tear compition as liddel did in there primes . 


1. chuck liddel 

2 . tito ( say what you will , but in the prime of his reign , he was pretty dam tough )

3.wand ( wand dominated pride , but i for one although i loved pride , i think the big stage was always ufc cause they had a deeper roster in my eyes . thus the back seat to the two dominant lhws champions in liddel and tito that were in the ufc )


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Frank is as legitimate a choice as Chuck or Wandy. Which is funny since those 3 clearly aren't even top 5 in talent of the division all time they just made their names before the sport became what it is today. Which is why there isn't a real answer since the best guys today can all smash those 3 guys today and in their primes.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

wanderlai silva is crap and always has been. The only person he has beat latley as a lhw is keith jardine who was ko'd by houston alexander lol. For me rampage



osmium said:


> Frank is as legitimate a choice as Chuck or Wandy. Which is funny since those 3 clearly aren't even top 5 in talent of the division all time they just made their names before the sport became what it is today. Which is why there isn't a real answer since the best guys today can all smash those 3 guys today and in their primes.



frank shamrock. Oh you mean the guy who got totally destroyed standing and on the ground with nick diaz lol:thumb02:


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Rampage has KO wins over Chuck and Wandy, plus he's the first unified LHW champ. The answer is Rampage.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Frank Shamrock? lol, the same guy that got KTFO by a small WW?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Man for me I cant say yet wait about 5-10 more years than I will decide. It could be many. my list would possibly be 

Rampage
Chuck
Wandy
Randy
Machida (Maybe)

The list could go on for ever. Only time will tell this one


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

probably Wandy, Tito or Chuck.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

wandy cant be best lhw He only has one win as a lhw and thats jardine. He was in pride as a middleweight


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

georgie17891 said:


> wandy cant be best lhw He only has one win as a lhw and thats jardine. He was in pride as a middleweight


No he wasn't. He fought at 205 in Japan, hence him fighting and beating Rampage. You clearly don't know anything about PRIDE.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

well it is called middleweight so im sticking by what I said


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

georgie17891 said:


> well it is called middleweight so im sticking by what I said


Well then you are a retard.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Chuck /Rampage


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

THE OMEN said:


> Frank Shamrock? lol, the same guy that got KTFO by a small WW?


Use the edit button if you want to add something Omen, mmmmkay?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> well it is called middleweight so im sticking by what I said


lol, just like when Henderson won the welterweight title in Pride, he cracked everybody's top 10 welterweight rankings. :confused03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How can people even bring up Rampage in this thread? He beat Lidell, Wandy and Hendo and has always been a tough fighter but he is a former UFC champ who defended his title once and then lost it, Rampage has no legacy worthy of him even being named in a thread like this and neither do Machida or Rashad., There are only two logical choices and that is the most dominant 205er in Pride history and the most dominant 205 pounder in UFC history Chuck Lidell, naming anybody else is ridiculous outside of the possible canditates of Tito Ortiz and Frank Shamrock neither has the legacy of Lidell or Wandy.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> wandy cant be best lhw He only has one win as a lhw and thats jardine. He was in pride as a middleweight


pride 205 =mw

ufc 205=lhw 

the common domomanator is 205 lol .:thumb02:

...and also lol at pride .205 pound man a middleweight ?and this in japan ? does anyone else see the irony in that ?lol


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Liddell and Wandy. I'd give the slight edge to Liddell because he demolished Wandy. No one else in the division can hold a candle to what they did, yet.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> How can people even bring up Rampage in this thread? He beat Lidell, Wandy and Hendo and has always been a tough fighter but he is a former UFC champ who defended his title once and then lost it, Rampage has no legacy worthy of him even being named in a thread like this and neither do Machida or Rashad., There are only two logical choices and that is the most dominant 205er in Pride history and the most dominant 205 pounder in UFC history Chuck Lidell, naming anybody else is ridiculous outside of the possible canditates of Tito Ortiz and Frank Shamrock neither has the legacy of Lidell or Wandy.


well you have to take into account consistency and the level of opponents they faced. IMO wandy fought a lot of cans in japan, if you look at his last 20 fights in pride he only has like 2 or 3 notable victories. the rest are c level fighters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Villian said:


> well you have to take into account consistency and the level of opponents they faced. IMO wandy fought a lot of cans in japan, if you look at his last 20 fights in pride he only has like 2 or 3 notable victories. the rest are c level fighters.


I think calling a lot of them cans is pushing it, guys like Nakamura and Fujita may not have been considered elite level opponents but both were decent fighters, Nakamura at that time was coming of a couple wins and at that time had only lost 3 fights to Hendo and Little Nog(X2). The Japanese like to see Japanese fighters so Wandy got alot of easier fights against the best Japanese fighter but this was do to the level of talent in the heavier divisions that were actually Japanese was considerably lower.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Well then you are a retard.


Charming little fella, aren't you? Good to see that you have something smart and constructive to add to the topic. Nice one, mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chuck Liddell, End this thread. .

1.Chuck Liddell and theres everyone else.


5 years from now. Things may change, but as of now it Chuck That dude was scary.

Any mod ever think of adding a poll?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Charming little fella, aren't you? Good to see that you have something smart and constructive to add to the topic. Nice one, mate. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I don't think many people disagree with me about that there bud considering what theguy just said.

Still butthurt about the supplements thread I take it?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Yeah, I don't think many people disagree with me about that there bud considering what theguy just said.
> 
> Still butthurt about the supplements thread I take it?


Lol, mate, all you did was try and school me on a few supplements and pretend how you were tellin' me things for my own good and all that malarky. 

But that's irrelevant. Who are you to go round calling people retard anyways??


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Lol, mate, all you did was try and school me on a few supplements and pretend how you were tellin' me things for my own good and all that malarky.
> 
> But that's irrelevant. Who are you to go round calling people retard anyways??


I don't think you will find that that is what I did, more so than simply make fun of you for getting pissy that people told you you were wrong.

Who are you to come into this thread offering absolutely nothing of value with sarcastic remarks defending a guy who despite knowing he was wrong, decided to stand by his statement?

At least I had the decency to offer something constructive, in pointing out to the guy that he was wrong in believing Wand fought at MW in Japan.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I don't think you will find that that is what I did, more so than simply make fun of you for getting pissy that people told you you were wrong.
> 
> Who are you to come into this thread offering absolutely nothing of value with sarcastic remarks defending a guy who despite knowing he was wrong, decided to stand by his statement?
> 
> At least I had the decency to offer something constructive, in pointing out to the guy that he was wrong in believing Wand fought at MW in Japan.


trolling again i see ?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Well then you are a retard.


I think that's something we can all agree upon. 



Toxic said:


> How can people even bring up Rampage in this thread? He beat Lidell, Wandy and Hendo and has always been a tough fighter but he is a former UFC champ who defended his title once and then lost it, Rampage has no legacy worthy of him even being named in a thread like this and neither do Machida or Rashad., There are only two logical choices and that is the most dominant 205er in Pride history and the most dominant 205 pounder in UFC history Chuck Lidell, naming anybody else is ridiculous outside of the possible canditates of Tito Ortiz and Frank Shamrock neither has the legacy of Lidell or Wandy.


Exactly. Good post  

Also sorry for PMing you when I was wasted etc, but hey I didn't make an emo thread bitching about my life this time, see im showing some improvement :thumb02:



The Dark Knight said:


> *Charming little fella, aren't you?* Good to see that you have something smart and constructive to add to the topic. Nice one, mate. :thumbsup:


I constantly love these little phrases and wordings in your posts. In all seriousness, they are cute as ****.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

duncanjr said:


> trolling again i see ?


Always. Between youtube and this place I am doomed to fail at life. Really simple tasks end up taking about four times as long as they should.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Always. Between youtube and this place I am doomed to fail at life. Really simple tasks end up taking about four times as long as they should.


lol . its ok man . just remember , slit up the vein next time , not across ...across is for posers :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Chuck has the more impressive resume. People sometimes forget to really look at who Wand beat during his streak.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

duncanjr said:


> lol . its ok man . just remember , slit up the vein next time , not across ...across is for posers :thumbsup:


I like how this has become the thread for people who I have called out for staying stupid shit before to jump on me haha. It's quite flattering being told to kill myself by a moron.

Chuck Liddell is the best LHW of all time at the moment. Soon Rashad Evans will be that man.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

So let me get this straight, Frank loses to one guy after a 15 month layoff and a broken arm at an old age for the sport and can't be considered but Chuck gets his ass handed to him left and right as soon as the division becomes really strong and is the clear favorite. For the people saying that Wandy beat a bunch of cans who the **** did chuck beat that could be in the top 10 of the current LHW division? Tito never did anything impressive either he only got the belt because Frank left and then got his ass beat by chuck, barely beat young fighters, and beat up on an old man for the rest of his career. As previously stated this is an illogical discussion because the guys we are talking about were never great compared to the people fighting right now.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I like how this has become the thread for people who I have called out for staying stupid shit before to jump on me haha. It's quite flattering being told to kill myself by a moron.
> 
> Chuck Liddell is the best LHW of all time at the moment. Soon Rashad Evans will be that man.


its a joke , son .:sarcastic02::sarcastic11::sarcastic07::bored02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

duncanjr said:


> its a joke , son .:sarcastic02::sarcastic11::sarcastic07::bored02:


I got that from the lol and :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OK no more sarkers. 

It's swpthleg's vodka time. Refer to my thread in the lounge, I went to my 1st funeral ever today and I need to decompress.

God I love Randy. I know I already said that. (Just trying to stay on topic).


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> OK no more sarkers.
> 
> It's swpthleg's vodka time. Refer to my thread in the lounge, I went to my 1st funeral ever today and I need to decompress.
> 
> God I love Randy. I know I already said that. (Just trying to stay on topic).


How come you've never been to a funeral before?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

A few things, primarily logistical.

I don't want to go off topic, so go read the thread meng!


----------



## Outcold (Mar 18, 2009)

Chuck or Wanderlei.

Tito was also a pretty dominant champ.

If Shogun wasnt shit in his last 2 fights hed probly be considered in this aswell.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

As far as history goes... Chuck Liddell.

As far as future goes, the winner of the Rashad/Machida fight will run the division for years to come.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Chuck or Wand for sure. Cannot make up my mind right now.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

probly chuck. just a meer 2 years ago u would watch him walkin to the cage and just be thinkin to yourself "ohh snap, he is about to ko someone"


----------



## Vic_Rattledeth (Aug 9, 2008)

If Rampage regains the LHW title i'd say he's the all time greatest. As it stands...probably Liddell, even though i'm not really a fan of him.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I say Rampage pretty comfortably. It was a joke for him to compete at Pride with the training he got, I'm surprised he did half as good as he did. Now in the UFC I think he has proven to be the evolution of the dominant 205'er the way chuck and wandy were. I'm curious to look back in two or three years to see if Rashad and Lyoto can continue to take the 205 division to new levels.

But right now look at Rampage's top 5 wins

1-Chuck (twice)
2-Wandy
3-Henderson
4-Arona
5-Jardine

very impressive, as good as anybody else's top 5 wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just dont get the Ramage love in this thread, if Wandy,Lidell and Rampage all walked away from the sport tommorow, Chuck and Silva would have cemented there own legacies in this sport that would be talked about for years or even decades Rampage not so much other than being a foot note in the histories of Lidell and Wandy. In time Rampage may go on do more than either but as it sits he has yet to do this, the question isnt who will be the greatest LHW ever but who is.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Doc let me use the DeLorean so I could find out for sure....

...it's Lyoto Machida.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> Doc let me use the DeLorean so I could find out for sure....
> 
> ...it's Lyoto Machida.


lyoto is very good ..but i think id have to hold off on the "best ever " title for the dragon . he beat tito ( long past his prime ) , he beat bj penn (who really dont have any business near lyotos weight class ) and beat thiago silva ( who i believe is /was very overated ) . do i think lyoto has the skills to be potentially very great ? abesolutely . just not till he dominates top tier ( beats guys like page and evans , even a.silva at 205 ) , then , maybe hes there .:thumb02:


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

duncanjr said:


> lyoto is very good ..but i think id have to hold off on the "best ever " title for the dragon . he beat tito ( long past his prime ) , he beat bj penn (who really dont have any business near lyotos weight class ) and beat thiago silva ( who i believe is /was very overated ) . do i think lyoto has the skills to be potentially very great ? abesolutely . just not till he dominates top tier ( beats guys like page and evans , even a.silva at 205 ) , then , maybe hes there .:thumb02:


Don't forget, he also beat Rich Franklin.

Do I think he's the best ever RIGHT NOW? No. That's why I had to go into the future and see what he accomplished.

Surprisingly, he beat all of the names you mentioned. Including Junie Browning who (after his loss to Cole Miller) bulks up, wins 8 straight fights and get a title shot at LHW. (Ok, I made that last part up.)


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wandy has beat the best opposition by far, as of 2009 wandy was the best lhw evah


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2009)

Probably Chuck, but he is fast tarnishing his legacy. Same with Wanderlei.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Babalu


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Matt Hamill


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Mark Coleman, the real hammer.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Liddell


----------

